# Composition by Jan Harris



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Hi - would appreciate any feedback on this piece which is untitled but was formerly called 'Sonnet'. You can hear the first six and a half minutes on this recording (I am still working on the the rest which I hope to complete it by spring 2018).

The first 2 and 3/4 minutes were performed earlier this year by the Andover Light Orchestra. The Jan Modelski Orchestra are to perform it in February 2018.

Untitled (formerly called 'Sonnet')

The score is available on request.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Jan,
congrats to you for a nice composition with tremendous sound. I understand this piece is in the soundtrack class and as such it is lovely and very relaxing. I do miss however dynamics, melody and personality of the orchestra but this is just some reflection of my personal taste of music. Is this a live, studio or digital recording? Nowadays I usually cannot hear the difference.

Kjell


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

KjellPrytz said:


> Hi Jan,
> congrats to you for a nice composition with tremendous sound. I understand this piece is in the soundtrack class and as such it is lovely and very relaxing. I do miss however dynamics, melody and personality of the orchestra but this is just some reflection of my personal taste of music. Is this a live, studio or digital recording? Nowadays I usually cannot hear the difference.
> 
> Kjell


Thanks for the feedback Kjell. It's a digital recording.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

janxharris said:


> It's a digital recording.


That's obvious, but I would suggest that if you want to give an impression of a real orchestra cut back on the reverb. It's very heavy.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Vasks said:


> That's obvious, but I would suggest that if you want to give an impression of a real orchestra cut back on the reverb. It's very heavy.


That is a very intricate comment. I am just curious, what could be the argument for that a digital recording should mimic a real orchestra?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, if you want anybody to feel *it's for* real musicians to play then you make it sound as close to what they'll be like. Use heavy reverb if it's more mood oriented than live performance oriented.


----------

